
The Risk Not Taken  - azazo
https://medium.com/i-m-h-o/40cf0a8919cb
======
shock
"Let her pay? Nope. Way too much pride for that.

It’s also the most unromantic thing you can do on a first date as a man
outside of spitting on her, and I wasn’t about to spoil the evening."

I stopped reading there. WTF is with this brainwashing of men that they need
to pay? IMHO this is a symptom of low self worth. This is a disease. Stop
watching TV. Stop watching hollywood movies -- they are making you dumber.

You have intrinsic value as a human being regardless of your ability to pay.
Show her a good time and she'll be glad to pay -- in fact, she'll want to go
out with you again.

Later edit: Finished reading. Some good wisdom in there. Inspiring piece.

